# 2004 C, I Ducato alternator problem



## yokeljohn (Mar 2, 2013)

I recently took the battery out of my 2004 fiat Ducato ci carioca m/h, since then the battery warning light on the instrument dash panel stays on when the engine is running, also, electeric step stays out,and fridge will not work, I have checked the obvious fuses on my habitat batteries, but am I missing a fuse some where on the alternator charging unit, or possibly could it be another fault, 
I would be very grateful for any advice and help to solve this problem as we are planning to go away as soon as this problem is rectified
many thanks yokel john


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

yokeljohn said:


> I recently took the battery out of my 2004 fiat Ducato ci carioca m/h, since then the battery warning light on the instrument dash panel stays on when the engine is running, also, electeric step stays out,and fridge will not work, I have checked the obvious fuses on my habitat batteries, but am I missing a fuse some where on the alternator charging unit, or possibly could it be another fault,
> I would be very grateful for any advice and help to solve this problem as we are planning to go away as soon as this problem is rectified
> many thanks yokel john


This post is in the wrong section, so I don't suppose you'll get many answers here. This is a very confusing forum when you're new as there is just so much of it! :? :? :? 
I have reported the post & asked for it to be moved. 
Back to your question, you need to make certain that all your battery connections are clean & tight. I would remove & clean them all, including any earth connections on to the chassis, body, etc. Also, have you left off any supplementary connections when you re-connected the battery? There are often more than just one connection, especially to the habitation battery that I assume you are talking about. 
Bit puzzled about why this is causing the battery light on the dash to stay on. If this is an original dash lamp, this would be for the vehicle battery.

Edit:

Even more confusing, the post I have replied to has disappeared now & doesn't seem to have re-appeared anywhere else. Maybe it'll resurface soon. :? :? :?

Further edit:
Post has now re-appeared so I have copied my response here. Forum helpers (whoever they are?) evidently on the ball today! :lol:

Further further edit:
Removed text & replaced with original smilies.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Depending on how long your van has been stood it is possible on older vehicles which don't self excite the alternator for the alternator rotor to lose it's residual magnetism which it uses to self excite the rotor field. Start it and let it warm up then rev the engine hard. If that doesn't cure it and you can access the rear of the alternator use a piece of cable with 5 amp fuse in line to bridge from the fat positive terminal to the thin warning light terminal.......best of luck


----------



## yokeljohn (Mar 2, 2013)

*CI 2004 Ducato aternator problem*

Many thanks Readyforoff and Emmbeedee for your valued replies. the van has been stood for three or more months with the battery disconnected, I shall try the suggestions that you both given me and will let you know how I get on, Meanwhile any further possibilties will be most welcome. I am sorry that the post was in the wrong section so many thanks for putting it right for me,

Kind regards Yokel John.


----------

